# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Запроса на выборку E-mail

## Shouldercannon

Доброго времени суток!
Пытаюсь достать из контактной информации всё, что связано с электронной почтой контрагента, но не особо получается. Я получаю все виды контактной информации. Как сделать выборку только по электронной почты?

----------


## Konor18

> Доброго времени суток!
> Пытаюсь достать из контактной информации всё, что связано с электронной почтой контрагента, но не особо получается. Я получаю все виды контактной информации. Как сделать выборку только по электронной почты?




```
выбрать Таблица1.ЭлПочта как Почта
из РегистрСведений.КонтактнаяИнформация как Таблица1
```

ЭлПочта - наименование нужного поля как в регистре.
Вообще это простейший запрос, в чём трудности?

----------


## Shouldercannon

Во всём просто, когда разбираешься.


```
ВЫБРАТЬ
	КонтактнаяИнформация.Объект КАК Контрагент,
	КонтактнаяИнформация.Вид КАК ЭлектроннаяПочта,
	КонтактнаяИнформация.Представление
ИЗ
	РегистрСведений.КонтактнаяИнформация КАК КонтактнаяИнформация
ГДЕ
	КонтактнаяИнформация.Объект = &Контрагент
	И КонтактнаяИнформация.Вид = &Вид
```

----------

